# Chat Room



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone every used the chat room facility?  It looks like we could set up an Adoption room if we wanted to schedule a chat night... Not sure if anyone would be interested?


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Went to the chat room earlier but wasn't sure what to do so left again!!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand it very well either, but if anyone wanted to get chat going we could agree a time and date and I would be happy to set up a room for us, you can set a password put that would mean PM'ing everyone before we started to tell them the password, otherwise I guess it would just be a public room?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds a good idea especially if we can password it then we can chat more details without worrying x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't know there was a chat facility available on the forum, not sure how I missed it tbh.  Is there the option to set up a separate room as I assume it's mostly used by people undergoing fertility treatment?


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't know there was a chat facility available on the forum, not sure how I missed it tbh.  Is there the option to set up a separate room as I assume it's mostly used by people undergoing fertility treatment?


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Never mind, I just went in there and asked, and you can just do it straight away if you want to, with or without password.  I did, in fact, although I assume it goes when I leave.  Yes, it did go when I left, if that makes sense, easy to do though.

Hmm repeat posting, I am having some browser issues, I neglected to untick the blooming macafee protection box when updating Java and will doubtless spend the next two weeks trying to get my computer to run everything I like it to properly again.  Woops.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

I've visited before and been unsure what to do, there wasn't anyone there to chat!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

In there now in the "adoption" room, although I will be going to bed shortly as Wyxling will likely have me up early tomorrow!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Just popped in also, saw your name Wyxie but couldn't find adoption only welcome room, I'm on my I pad so perhaps that's why? Maybe a good thing got work in the morning!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Perhaps for sorting another evening I think.  I really should go to bed but am watching cute kitten clips with my husband  

You'd think we'd have grown out of it by now.

I will stay in for another 5 mins or so and just see if anyone else is online and can hop on and see if you can actually see the room that'd be cool.  It'll go when I log off until someone else makes it again.

Edited to add: really am going to bed now but would definitely use this from time to time if it's working properly.  I have, however, now got the reddit quote in my head: "If someone from the 1950s suddenly appeared today, what would be the most difficult thing to explain to them about today?"  "I possess a device, in my pocket, that is capable of accessing the entirety of information known to man. I use it to look at pictures of cats and get in to arguments with strangers."  These things just buzz round my brain taking up space which now cannot be filled with something useful, until it's forgotten.  I know I'm on finite space these days, for every new thing that comes in, I'm practically certain something old has to go out!

Wyxie xx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm willing to try a private chat but I don't think it works on the iPad. Will need to set a date/time so I can plan to use the PC!


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

I have to admit going to bed and leaving you all to it lol!  Yes, we could set up a time and a room, then perhaps we could start with an open chat to get people interested and then if we wanted we could Round Robin a password to those wanting to take part in a more private chat?  

I thought it was mostly deserted but happened upon a thread on the main board about a parenting chat being arranged so popped on last night to see if there were signs of life...


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Good plan x x


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

My registered name is KatieKoo, so if you are looking for me in chat that's what I appear as, I changed it to AuntieKatie as I use the other name on other forums and wanted to separate things.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I went in once and llots of kind people asking where I was up to with treatment. Had to burst their bubble and say I had had three failed cycles and couldn't hack it anymore! Happily started talking about our adoption plans and got an immediate link to this section. Very nice of them although now I read this back in for wonder whether it was a quick and easy way to get me outta there before I started *****ing about icsi


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I noticed your thread about the chat room so thought that I'd say hello! You're always welcome in the chat room but you can always set up your own room, with a password if you prefer, so that you can chat in private. If you're on an iPhone or iPad you need to type /join adoption (or whatever the name is called) to move in there. If there are any chat hosts around, we have yellow coats next to our names, then we can always help you to set up the room and move people in there if needed.

I find that the best thing to do is post saying that there will be an adoption chat at 8pm on Monday night (or whenever) and then hopefully people will come! 

Do ask if you have any more questions or need any help.

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Auntiekatie if you pm Dizzisquirrel she can change your account so that you show up in chat as your current name rather than your old one. X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks very much bingbong


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool, I shall probably loiter in there this evening then, as I have things to do online anyway.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for the info!


----------



## olli76 (May 25, 2013)

Hi, id be interested in an adoption chat room. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I have set a room up (Adoption) and will loiter for a little while.  My, I have a lot to do on Saturday evenings these days!  I am also knitting and listening to the baby monitor though.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi!

I'm one of the chat hosts, like bingbong, and just wanted to say hello! You can enter chat on an iPad or other mobile device, however moving rooms is a bit trickier (but not impossible!) If you choose a name to stick to, and always use the same room name... those  that come in on an iPad if you type:

/join AdoptionChat 

(Replace AdoptionChat for whatever room name you decide on) That will take you to the room (or prompt for password if you have set it up that way). 

Those new to chat, on the right hand side you will see two tabs 'Users' and 'Rooms' If you switch it to rooms you will see the entire room list. 

If you get stuck in chat, look out for others in there with Yellow or Red coats... we are chat hosts  

Jen x

ps Wyxie - couldn't go without commenting on the knitting    I'm very jealous.. Dr has told me not to knit for three weeks and I'm going insane very quickly (I'm somewhat addicted)!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks bingbong and confused, I'm mostly an iPad or iPhone user so will try that


----------

